# Renting DVC villa



## starzim (Nov 18, 2020)

Looking to go to Disney next year and stay on property, where/wht is the best source for DVC rentals?

Thanks!


----------



## travelhacker (Nov 18, 2020)

starzim said:


> Looking to go to Disney next year and stay on property, where/wht is the best source for DVC rentals?
> 
> Thanks!


If you are fine with either OKW or SSR and can fit in a 1 bedroom it is hard to beat an RCI exchange (if you have RCI and a cost effective means to trade in).

There are plenty of rental sites out there that seem well respected.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Nov 20, 2020)

In addition to the rental agencies, there is also the rent/trade board on DISboards https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/. Just be careful there - if you post on a thread that you’re interested in renting from that person, and someone else contacts you offering to rent to you, ignore them. They may be a scammer. Deal only with the person who posted on DISboards.


----------



## Angel1123 (Dec 9, 2020)

Try mouseowners.com rent/trade board


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 10, 2020)

TheHolleys87 said:


> In addition to the rental agencies, there is also the rent/trade board on DISboards https://www.disboards.com/forums/dvc-rent-trade.29/. Just be careful there - if you post on a thread that you’re interested in renting from that person, and someone else contacts you offering to rent to you, ignore them. They may be a scammer. Deal only with the person who posted on DISboards.


Whenever, I rent my DVC points I always use Disboards. Find an owner that will work with you if you have to postpone (cancelling is another story) your reservation, also find someone with a use year that doesn't expire soon.  This way if you have to postpone your reservation you may have a few months to work with in finding another date.


----------



## elaine (Dec 10, 2020)

Agreed if you can find an owner who will put in contract “will rebook based upon available rooms thru xxx date.”  Not easy to find, so might take a number of offers 1st. But worth it if you need to canx.  As an owner, I will not refund or rerent, but I am willing to rebook.


----------



## BK2019 (Dec 11, 2020)

You can also use the link below to check availability and how many points a reservation will take.  





__





						DVC Availability Tool
					






					tools.dvcvacations.com


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 14, 2020)

Is renting a good way to try out for the first time? Is there the option to visit with a discounted rate like how Hilton Grand Vacations does? I'd love to buy, but have never stayed at a DVC property and would want to go first to see if it is as magical as I imagine it being.


----------



## Janann (Dec 14, 2020)

cfabar1 said:


> Is there the option to visit with a discounted rate like how Hilton Grand Vacations does?



Nope.  Disney doesn't need to do anything with any special value to get people to come see their properties.  

Yes, renting is a good way to try it out.  Your other option is an RCI trade, which will most likely be for Disney's Saratoga Springs or Old Key West.


----------



## elaine (Dec 14, 2020)

keep in mind, renting is usually a final trasnx. As many (sadly) found out with Covid--no cancellations, so out the full amount without any options.


----------



## cfabar1 (Dec 14, 2020)

elaine said:


> keep in mind, renting is usually a final trasnx. As many (sadly) found out with Covid--no cancellations, so out the full amount without any options.



Would I be better served just booking on my own? I’m looking at Aulani and HHI as being my home resort.  I find HHI availability VERY hard to find from Disney... I also hope their resort restaurant options are better than Vero Beach, which is quite limited for a hotel commanding such high rates....


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 14, 2020)

cfabar1 said:


> Would I be better served just booking on my own? I’m looking at Aulani and HHI as being my home resort.  I find HHI availability VERY hard to find from Disney... I also hope their resort restaurant options are better than Vero Beach, which is quite limited for a hotel commanding such high rates....


For the foreseeable future I would say that booking directly through Disney is better than renting. Disney’s cancellation policies are much more flexible than renting can be. There’s a glut of points for rent on the market right now, so prices are low, but with uncertainties about travel I’d rather have an easily cancelable reservation. And Disney is offering some very competitive discounts as well.


----------



## elaine (Dec 15, 2020)

Personally, if you're thinking of HHI, I'd go and stay at a nonDVC hotel or condo for a vacation and walk or and take a good look at DVC HHI. It's easy to walk over from shelter cove shopping area where there's plenty of parking. You can get a look at the pool and layout of the resort and also order food from the snack bar. There's no "fine dining" or even a sit down restaurant (except some seating outside), but there are plenty of great places on HHI--too many to list! You can also book for a few days directly via Disney. HHI is very different from WDW or Hawaii, so I'd want to stay on HHI for at least 3+ days (a week is ideal) to get the vibe of HHI and see if that's where I wanted to vacation regularly). We've been going for 10 years and really love it, but some want to be closer to the beach.


----------



## Dean (Dec 15, 2020)

cfabar1 said:


> Would I be better served just booking on my own? I’m looking at Aulani and HHI as being my home resort.  I find HHI availability VERY hard to find from Disney... I also hope their resort restaurant options are better than Vero Beach, which is quite limited for a hotel commanding such high rates....


If you're looking for HI and HHI then there are a ton of non DVC options as well.  Certainly Aulani is great but there are other good choices as well.  For HHI, IMO, there are better resort options that are non DVC.  For HHI there is not a formal restaurant on property but there are several within walking distance and many more a short car ride away.


----------



## icydog (Dec 23, 2020)

I happen to love Hilton Head's DVC Resort. But it is not a great place for kids In my humble opinion. The pool at the resort is very small and the one at the beach is a drive or a bus ride away. For adults who want to get away from the hustle and bustle of Hilton Head I recommend the DVC Hilton Head Island Resort.I also own at Marriott's Surf Club which is ON the BEACH. This is a much better choice than the Disney Resort for families. 

As far as Aulani. Its okay but it is crowded. Very crowded. My choice, and I have made it several times, is Marriott's Ko Olina Resort which is down the block from Aulani. The rooms are much bigger and the facilities are spread out more.


----------



## TAS1 (Dec 31, 2020)

starzim said:


> Looking to go to Disney next year and stay on property, where/wht is the best source for DVC rentals?
> 
> Thanks!



I have up to 340 points and many references, I use contract and will let you rebook thru Nov. 30th when points expire.


----------

